# Buck PICS



## PATMAN (Jan 8, 2009)

I was on my way home from work not long ago when I came across this buck and doe out in a field. He was chasing her around.







The buck was quite handsome.





I was surprised when another buck came out of the woods. He's on the left, missing an antler.


----------



## Isa (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice pics Patrick
They are amazing animals, so beautiful and so majestic 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## terryo (Jan 10, 2009)

How beautiful!


----------

